# How many rounds of Gonal F ??



## hereitgoes

are you or have you done?
We have been told to prepare for ivf if three cycles of Gonal doesnt work for us. Im praying it doesnt come to that for financial reasons. 
Has anyone gotten preg on 2nd or 3rd round of it?


----------



## monalisa81

I had 2 cycles of IUI with gonal-f. 
First round it was 150 iu per day, second round 225 iu per day.
I had 2-3 nice mature follies and a few small ones each time but sadly ended with BFN.
We'll have IVF and I guess we'll use gonal-f again for it.


----------



## Springy

I have had 2 rounds of Gonal F - the first was 150IU and I produced 7 large follicles and 5 smaller ones so then the second time we used it we dropped to 75IU and I only had 2 follicles. We could have done a third round of it with IUI but after 4 failed IUI we decided one more wasn't going to help our chances and that the money would be better put towards IVF.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chiles

Hey I did femara 7.5mg cd 5-9, and then Gonal f 75 iu, cd 9-12. On cd 13 u/s I had 30 follies 10 mm and less(darn pcos). I am getting ready for cycle 2 and I will be using gonal F again For super ovulation & IUI


----------



## hereitgoes

thanks girls. Does anyone know what is the recommended max number of cycles one should do on Gonal before moving to ivf? or just in general?


----------



## monalisa81

it depends on your doctor I guess. Both IUI cycles with gonal-f our doctor was very hopeful, follies were great, sperm were perfect, timing was perfect. He told us we should be moving onto IVF because 2 perfect IUI's ended with BFN and since we're unexplained he didn't want us to try it again.


----------



## hereitgoes

that sounds exactly like us.... follies perfect, timing and sperm.... its SO upsetting eh. So when do you start IVF? really hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## monalisa81

we're having IVF late january, I hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## hereitgoes

hi girls just finished cycle 2 of gonal and bfn :-(

am thinking one more cycle and I call it quits... it should have happened by now ??


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: sorry to hear that.Hopefully the 3rd time is a charm :) Don't give up yet. My 2nd failed cycle I wanted to quit too. It was so upsetting and i did break down, Hope u continue :dust:


----------



## hereitgoes

thanks for that.. just so down this eve... its all so hard and xmas really took it out of me. So did you get preg cycle 3 of gonal?x


----------



## Chiles

No I am getting ready tto do a full cycle of just gonal F next week, Last cycle was a combo cycle with femara and gonal F.


----------



## hereitgoes

oh Im so sorry! I saw bfp flashing at the bottom of your signature and thought.... 
sorry! Good luck with it. Have you been diagnosed with anything? My prob is my amh is 4.7 :-( xx


----------



## Chiles

Yea I may remove that, sorry. 

And yea I have PCOS, and insulin resistant


----------



## hereitgoes

well good luck on your gonal cycle. 3rd time lucky as you say. We will be 3rd time gonal buddies ;-) 
will keep you posted. This is all so tough eh! xx


----------



## Chiles

Thanks and same to you!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yes please keep me updated and I will do the same.


----------



## Springy

appcomedd said:


> He told us we should be moving onto IVF because 2 perfect IUI's ended with BFN and since we're unexplained he didn't want us to try it again.

We are exactly the same - two very good cycles with great sperm for the IUI and both were BFN. We too are classified as unexplained and are moving onto IVF.


----------

